# No sympathy at all!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have spent the last two days throwing up and generally feeling like crap so I didn't go to work and my mum kindly walked the dogs for me. Yesterday I went to bed for a couple of hours. I don't really remember going to bed but I didn't put Willow in her crate as her and Diesel were curled up nicely on their dog bed. (stupid me!) 

When I woke up the dogs were on the dog bed still but the room looked like a tornado had hit it. Willow can still squeeze under my bed and I have a drawer of clothes under there. She had taken all the clothes out and spread them over the floor. 

Every single dog toy was taken from downstairs and put in my bedroom. I am guessing this was Willow too as she loves bringing all the toys into whatever room she is in.

Diesel is not innocent in this story as he moved my rug across the room and onto the dog bed. This must have been him as the rug is really heavy.

The only good thing is that nothing was destroyed. Nothing at all! 

I just had to drag my sick butt out of bed to clean up! And guess what they did? Went to sleep!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope! When we're sick they think they are being helpful if they entertain themselves!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

And you slept through all of this?? lol :doh:

You must be really sick...
Hope you are feeling better soon and that your furbabies give you a break. 
I took last wednesday off cause I felt like crap but after what the dogs put me through that day, I should have gone into work. We had a storm that day and all Coop wanted to do was to go out and play. I couldn't sleep cause he kept barking to go out...grrr!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe Willow brought you her toys to try and make you feel better.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Nope! When we're sick they think they are being helpful if they entertain themselves!



Yup yup! Just being helpful! Hope you get well soon! :wavey:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Well - I certainly sympathize with you!!!! I'm still recovering from the flu and a terrible case of pnuemonia. spent several days in the hospital and then a couple WEEKS recovering at home. Imagine that with 5 kids and my dogs! I'll n ever get it all cleaned up again. Especially not now that I have become a serious GRF junkie too 

Hope you're feelinig better though!

Tiffany


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well  hope it passes asap!

LOL, clothes thief sounds like MaeMae, glad they didn't destroy anything 

Thought they were helping by having everything accessible, lol


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry you feel so bad! That really sucks! But I was giggling my ass off reading your post!!! Glad nothing was destroyed though.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am feeling much better today thanks. And Jen, yes I slept through it all!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better today. That's just too funny... I can't even imagine your surprise when you woke up!! Jersey has that same habit of bringing all his toys into whatever room he's in. Good luck with those two... sleep with one eye open! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better! Berr always brings me toys when I'm sick too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad you are feeling better! They were just entertaining themselves so they didn't wake you?


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also glad you are feeling better. I have to say i am quite impressed that the rascals only moved stuff and didn't damage anything. In fact I am very impressed. Once when I was asleep Meg took all the stuffing out of my sofa!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that you are feeling better and I bet Willow was trying to make you feel better by bringing all the toys to you and diesel got the rug to try and cover you up to keep you warm. At least nothing was destroyed.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry you were so sick!!!! But honestly, Willow is too innocent looking to have done any of the things you suggest. And Diesel is too sweet. You must be so sick that you hullucintated it all.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

That is too funny, dogs are just like kids. Every weekend morning my hubby gets up with the dogs & when I come out it looks like I had 20 kids in their with all the toys everywhere and I only have 3 dogs & no kids. Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm glad you're feeling better. But wasn't it very considerate of the furkids to keep themselves entertained?


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

How considerate of Willow to lay out your clothes for you like that! It is hard to get up and dressed when you are sick. What thoughtful dogs!


----------

